# Manhattan Ks Herping



## The Juice (Apr 21, 2007)

I was told that I wouldn't have a good chance finding any milks in my area so that made finding a milk in manhattan my top priority. I went out for about 45min today(lost my herping buddy & don't like to go alone)  I found 5 pedes, 4 ring necks, prairie skink & a milk snake. I was to chicken to grab the skink to take a pic(fear of being bit) & by the time I grabbed a deli cup to trap it it disapeared. I was really surpised I didn't find a C.Vitattus here.

 The milk was friendly & I had no problems handling it. I would have kept it if I didn't have my corn snake.


----------



## The Juice (Apr 21, 2007)

A few more pics of the milk & it's habitat


----------



## David_F (Apr 21, 2007)

Dude, that is sweet!  I wish I was still down there now. 

Congrats on the milk.  I know you've been wanting to find one for a while.


----------



## The Juice (Apr 21, 2007)

When you make it back down this way well have to go. I know there is alot more stuff to find here.


----------

